# Feedback on Taurus Model 905



## ECHOONE (Dec 10, 2008)

Ok anyone who can give me some good reliable feedback on this 9mm snub nose I'd appreciate it! I have an 85ULB that I'm about to trade in on the 905 so I can consolidate my pistol ammo and get rid of the .38,just stick with 9mm and .45 ammo instead of buying 3 different calibers. I know the 9mm is more powerful then the .38,hows the reliability of this model,accuracy,recoil etc. compared to the 85ulb,any info would be appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

Depending on which load and who you talk to, the 9mmx19 is marginally more powerful than a .38 spl. 

That said, the 905 is a fine lil bug, holds 5 hots, kinda heavy at 21 oz, has a hammer and uses moon-clips. 

Ever use moon-clips? Get a mooner/de-mooner if you get this gun.


----------

